# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Dezembro 2018



## Duarte Sousa (1 Dez 2018 às 00:08)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Bajorious (1 Dez 2018 às 02:31)

Boas.
4.8°C // 79%hr
Friiioooo

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Dez 2018 às 07:48)

Bom dia, alguma geada visível e nevoeiro, 2,6°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2018 às 11:21)

Boas ...já entramos no mês do menino Jesus ,há nascença do dia céu limpo...tal como ontem,de momento aqui pela zona o nevoeiro apareceu ,com 7.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2018 às 12:44)

Boas...já com sol  a 100% e quente ,com 12.1ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Dez 2018 às 14:23)

Boas, algumas nuvens e 14,4°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (1 Dez 2018 às 15:18)

Por aqui um dia de céu muito nublado. 8,8ºC e algum chuvisco de vez em quando.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2018 às 17:53)

Boas...final de tarde calma...sem vento ,tarde foi de nuvens altas e médias ,agora mais limpo,com 10.1ºC...vai descendo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2018 às 21:38)

Boas...ligeira brisa fraca de WNW,com 9.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.9ºC / 13.0ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (2 Dez 2018 às 03:03)

Boas. Menos frio hoje..
6.4°C // 82%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Dez 2018 às 08:35)

Bom dia, 9,1°C com céu nublado.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2018 às 10:35)

Boas...nevoeiro...muito ...não se vê um palmo há frentre ,com 9.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Dez 2018 às 15:40)

Fotos que o meu pai tirou hoje, entre as zonas da Régua e Sta Marta de Penaguião :


----------



## magnusson73 (2 Dez 2018 às 20:18)

Boa noite , Covilhã 8°c , fim de semana com céu pouco nublado a limpo temp.entre os 4°c de min. e 13°c de max.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (2 Dez 2018 às 20:27)

Tiagolco disse:


> Fotos que o meu pai tirou hoje, entre as zonas da Régua e Sta Marta de Penaguião :


Quem sai aos seus, de facto, não degenera 
Belíssimas  Adoro o Douro no outono!  (E no resto do ano também )


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2018 às 21:31)

Boas...noite calma ,quase sem vento,já vai pairando no ar alguma neblina ,com 8.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.7ºC / 14.3ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (3 Dez 2018 às 02:49)

Boas. Nublado por nuvens baixas.
7.5°C // 92%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Dez 2018 às 07:02)

Bom dia, 12,1°C com muitas nuvens.









Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (3 Dez 2018 às 10:05)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Bom dia, 12,1°C com muitas nuvens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bom dia, 

fotos tiradas com o telemóvel?


----------



## magnusson73 (3 Dez 2018 às 13:27)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 8°c ,vento fraco tem estado nublado toda a manhã.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Dez 2018 às 13:56)

remember disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> fotos tiradas com o telemóvel?


Sim

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (3 Dez 2018 às 13:58)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Sim
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


Nada mau, com alguns detalhes até. É um Xiaomi certo?

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Dez 2018 às 14:00)

remember disse:


> Nada mau, com alguns detalhes até. É um Xiaomi certo?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Boas, sim a câmara não é má, um excelente smartphone para o preço.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (3 Dez 2018 às 14:04)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Boas, sim a câmara não é má, um excelente smartphone para o preço.
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


Realmente, boa escolha
Desculpem o off topic.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Dez 2018 às 14:30)

Vista agora em Arganil
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2018 às 15:06)

Boas...o sol hoje ainda não apareceu sempre tapado por nuvens baixas ,com 10.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2018 às 18:08)

Boas...continua tudo igual...tudo tapado ,com 8.8ºC...sem vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2018 às 21:29)

Boas...por aqui o nevoeiro já desceu há terra ...algum tempo...e molha ,com 8.5ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (3 Dez 2018 às 21:55)

Boa noite, Covilhã,  depois de uma manhã muito nublada de tarde abriu e ainda se viu o azul do céu ,neste momento com 8°c ,e muito nevoeiro pelo menos  abaixo dos 600 mts.de altitude.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (3 Dez 2018 às 22:37)

Boas.
Nevoeiro cerrado, com 7.7°C.





Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (3 Dez 2018 às 22:56)

Boas nevoeiro pela manha nos topos das serras, a tarde foi mais amena, sem vento


----------



## Bajorious (4 Dez 2018 às 03:26)

Mantém-se o nevoeiro.
6.7°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Dez 2018 às 06:40)

Bom dia, 7,3°C com nevoeiro.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (4 Dez 2018 às 08:56)

Bom dia ,Covilhã 6°c ,noite muito húmida, de manhã estava tudo molhado, na estação do aeródromo 0.2 mm de precipitação à pouco céu limpo para a Serra , a cova da beira escondida pelo nevoeiro a divisão estaria pelos 600 mts.altitude.Deixo umas fotos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			























Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2018 às 15:38)

Boas ...hoje com sol desde há nascença do dia ...ontem nem apareceu ,com 15.1ºC e bom ambiente na rua .

Dados de ontem 8.3ºC / 10.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2018 às 18:26)

Boas...fim de tarde calma ...sem vento,com 12.1ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (4 Dez 2018 às 20:56)

Boa noite , Covilhã 9°c, vento fraco ,o nevoeiro na Cova da Beira desapareceu a meio da manhã e a partir daí foi um dia de céu praticamenre limpo a máxima registada na estação do aeródromo chegou aos 16.9 °c, registados 0.3 mm devidos à elevada humidade e nevoeiro da noite e madrugada .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2018 às 21:57)

Boas...noite calma ,com 11.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.4ºC / 15.2ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (5 Dez 2018 às 10:30)

Bom dia, Covilhã 6°c , mais uma noite muito húmida com muito nevoeiro na Cova da Beira (deixo foto tirada bem cedo por um colega com vista previligiada)pela madrugada que entretanto quase desapareceu.Na estação do aeródromo temperaturas muito frias de madrugada e 0.1 mm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (5 Dez 2018 às 10:44)

Foto de hoje comparada com outra tirada do mesmo local à alguns dias atrás.









Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2018 às 12:10)

Boas ...sol ,com 15.2ºC...bom ambiente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2018 às 18:58)

Boas...final de tarde calma ,com 11.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2018 às 22:17)

Boas...ligeira brisa de NNE e com 12.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.2ºC / 16.7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Dez 2018 às 07:01)

Bom dia, á semelhança de ontem sigo com muito nevoeiro, 4,1°C, ontem em Arganil o sol só apareceu depois das 13:30 

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (6 Dez 2018 às 13:28)

Bom tarde , mais um dia ameno pela Serra e convidativo ao passeio .
As vistas da Serra .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2018 às 15:10)

Boas ...hoje ainda mais quente...estava previsto muito sol ,com 18.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2018 às 19:32)

Boas...tarde soleada e quente ,vento fraco de NNW,com 13.9ºC.


----------



## Rafa111 (6 Dez 2018 às 20:47)

Aqui por volta das 20h, chegou o nevoeiro. (peço desculpa pela qualidade da foto)
12ºC neste momento.


----------



## Cesar (6 Dez 2018 às 21:26)

Foi um dia quentinho, dá mesmo para tirar quase a camisola.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2018 às 22:03)

Boas...noite calma e com ligeira brisa de N,com 13.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.5ºC / 19.9ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (6 Dez 2018 às 22:10)

Boa noite , Covilhã 9°c , de manhã algum nevoeiro na Cova da Beira mas que desapareceu cedo a partir daí um dia de céu praticamente limpo . A temperatura máxima chegou aos 18°c na estação do aeródromo. 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (7 Dez 2018 às 00:58)

Boas.
8.7°C com céu limpo e para já sem nevoeiro.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Dez 2018 às 08:22)

Bom dia, morrinha 0,2mm e 11,0C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (7 Dez 2018 às 08:46)

Bom dia , Covilhã 7°c , noite muito húmida , muito  nevoeiro na Cova da Beira e céu limpo na cidade .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (7 Dez 2018 às 12:34)

Boa tarde hoje bastante nevoeiro pela serra e um pouco mais fresco. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2018 às 15:31)

Boas......manhã limpa ...nevoeiro apareceu por volta de 12h de passagem rápida pela zona sul da cidade ,nuvens altas pela tarde e vento fraco,com 15.8ºC.


----------



## huguh (7 Dez 2018 às 16:42)

alguma chuva miudinha durante a tarde, mal deu para molhar o chão


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2018 às 16:59)

Boas...por aqui...o vento de WNW aumentar e fresco,com 13.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2018 às 19:09)

Boas...algum vento de WNW e fresco ,com 11.8ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (7 Dez 2018 às 20:35)

Ao fim da noite por Coimbra , chove fraco.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2018 às 21:58)

Boas...vento de WNW e com 11.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.0ºC / 16.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Dez 2018 às 07:47)

Bom dia, nevoeiro e sigo com 9,9°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (8 Dez 2018 às 12:34)

Bom dia mais um dia agradável,  algumas fotos tiradas pela serra. 
As fotos não são editadas.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (8 Dez 2018 às 12:35)

Queda de água Fornea.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Dez 2018 às 13:05)

Boas, ainda algum nevoeiro para oeste com 13,9°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (8 Dez 2018 às 13:55)

Manha de nevoeiro, agora tarde de sol e sem vento.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Dez 2018 às 18:30)

Boa noite,  9,9°C com algumas nuvens altas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2018 às 18:52)

Boas...mais um dia calmo e quente pela tarde ,céu limpo todo o dia ,com 12.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## magnusson73 (8 Dez 2018 às 19:11)

Boa noite , Covilhã 12°c , dia de céu praticamente limpo com a máxima a chegar aos 17.6 °c na estação do aeródromo. Deixo foto que tirei do Fundão para a Serra da Estrela não dá para ver muito bem mas no topo ainda há  alguma neve .








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2018 às 22:48)

Boas...céu limpo e vento fraco de N,com 11.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.5ºC / 18.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Dez 2018 às 08:27)

Bom dia, bastante nevoeiro  com 4,0°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (9 Dez 2018 às 08:50)

Bom dia ,Covilhã 10°c , bela manhã para um passeio na encosta, na Cova da Beira algum nevoeiro junto aos cursos de água a menor altitude perto do Rios Zêzere para a Serra limpo.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2018 às 11:44)

Boas ...mais um dia limpo e o sol vai aquecendo o ambiente na rua ,com 16.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2018 às 13:16)

Boas...  sol quente e bom ambiente ,com 17.4ºC.


----------



## Dan (9 Dez 2018 às 13:43)

A manhã começou com algum nevoeiro e orvalho gelado, mínimas da ordem de 0ºC. No entanto, o dia está a aquecer bem, algumas estações, aqui próximas já registam 15ºC. No meu sensor 12,5ºC por agora.


----------



## magnusson73 (9 Dez 2018 às 14:50)

Boa tarde , com 16 °c , de volta à floresta com os mais novos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Dez 2018 às 15:35)

Boa tarde, 19,2°C e algumas nuvens altas

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2018 às 18:12)

Boas...dia calmo e quase sem vento ,com 12.4ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (9 Dez 2018 às 18:44)

Boa noite , Covilhã 14°c , dia de primavera deu para aproveitar bem o sol e o calor , na estação do aeródromo máxima nos 20.5 °c  e mínima de 3.5 °c .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Dez 2018 às 19:35)

Boas, a temperatura vai baixando, agora com 9,3°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2018 às 19:57)

Boas...sem vento ,nuvens altas ,com 11.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2018 às 21:54)

Boas...com entrada de algum vento fraco de N...temperatura mexeu-se  logo ,de momento 13.5ºC.


Dados de hoje 7.8ºC / 17.9ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Dez 2018 às 22:08)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Bom dia mais um dia agradável,  algumas fotos tiradas pela serra.
> As fotos não são editadas.
> 
> 
> ...


Maravilhosas Paulo   O vale da segunda foto não ardeu, certo?


----------



## Serra do Açor (9 Dez 2018 às 22:23)

João Pedro disse:


> Maravilhosas Paulo   O vale da segunda foto não ardeu, certo?


Obrigado, as fotos Sao obtidas com telemovel .
O vale ardeu parcialmente tambem em Outubro mas creio que a 6 ou a 8 tenho fotos noutro telemovel , vou procurar e postar aqui , mas recuperou  muito bem , ao contrario de locais que ardereram oito dias mais tarde.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (9 Dez 2018 às 22:32)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Obrigado, as fotos Sao obtidas com telemovel .
> O vale ardeu parcialmente tambem em Outubro mas creio que a 6 ou a 8 tenho fotos noutro telemovel , vou procurar e postar aqui , mas recuperou  muito bem , ao contrario de locais que ardereram oito dias mais tarde.
> 
> Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


Está de facto com um ar bastante verde  Imagino que o que ardeu tenham sido matos, que recuperam mais rapidamente, pois não se vêem troncos de árvores calcinados.


----------



## Toby (10 Dez 2018 às 06:45)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Bom dia mais um dia agradável,  algumas fotos tiradas pela serra.
> As fotos não são editadas.
> 
> 
> ...



Bom dia,

Gosto muito do segundo que ilustra efectivamente o paradoxo de certa região à Portugal.


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Dez 2018 às 07:32)

Bom dia, alguma geada visível com 2,3°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2018 às 16:43)

Boas...mais um dia calmo ...mais limpo pela manhã e aumento de nuvens altas pela tarde ,com 15.0ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (10 Dez 2018 às 20:28)

Boa noite, Covilhã 11°c , vento fraco , hoje sem nevoeiro a máxima na estação do aeródromo 18.1 °c mas no trabalho nem me apercebi pois pareceu-me estar muito mais frio.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2018 às 21:48)

Boas...noite calma ,com 12.0ºC e sem vento .

Dados de hoje 9.0ºC / 17.1ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Dez 2018 às 22:47)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Bom dia mais um dia agradável,  algumas fotos tiradas pela serra.
> As fotos não são editadas.
> 
> 
> ...



Maravilhosas Paulo, Obrigado pela partilha, estão fantásticas, onde são?

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (10 Dez 2018 às 23:05)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Maravilhosas Paulo, Obrigado pela partilha, estão fantásticas, onde são?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Obrigado Ricardo a 1 e a descer para a Fornea e a segunda a aldeia do Tojo.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (10 Dez 2018 às 23:33)

João Pedro disse:


> Está de facto com um ar bastante verde  Imagino que o que ardeu tenham sido matos, que recuperam mais rapidamente, pois não se vêem troncos de árvores calcinados.


Sim por aqui as arvores Sao escassas e disperssas, pelo que foi mato na sua maioria que ardeu.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (10 Dez 2018 às 23:35)

Mais um dia ameno pela Serra com a temperatura a rondar 16 graus.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (11 Dez 2018 às 01:00)

Boas. Pouco nublado.
10.0°C // 29%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Dez 2018 às 07:36)

Bom dia, algumas nuvens e 3,6°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2018 às 10:33)

Boas...meio nublado por nuvens altas e baixas ,com 12.1ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## Cesar (11 Dez 2018 às 11:28)

Sol entre nuvens altas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2018 às 16:52)

Boas...o sol hoje fez pouca companhia ...depois de uns dias largos com sol ,com 12.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## magnusson73 (11 Dez 2018 às 20:14)

Boa noite , Covilhã 8°c , vento fraco , a maior parte do dia com céu muito nublado a máxima hoje de 12.5 °c na estação do aeródromo uma temperatura mais normal para esta altura do que nos últimos dias onde quase que se atingiu máximas de 20°c.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2018 às 21:45)

Boas...tudo calmo...sem vento e alguma neblina já a pairar no ar ,com 9.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.9ºC / 14.1ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (11 Dez 2018 às 22:43)

Boa noite , com 8°c fui fazer uma caminhada pela cidade e apesar da temperatura relativamente baixa foi agradável pois o vento era nulo,passagem  no centro (Praça do Município) bem iluminado , na zona baixa nos sítios com menos luminosidade dava para ver estrelas portanto não digo céu limpo mas pelo menos com boas abertas , amanhã previsões para uma noite totalmente diferente vamos aguardar.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (12 Dez 2018 às 01:14)

Boas. Pouco nublado. Nota-se bem a descida desde ontem 
6.6°C // 70%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (12 Dez 2018 às 08:47)

Bom dia , Covilhã 5°c, vento fraco , noite húmida de manhã nevoeiro para a Cova da Beira e céu limpo para a Serra.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (12 Dez 2018 às 08:59)

Bom dia.

Nevoeiro e 2,9ºC por aqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2018 às 10:28)

Bons dias ....hoje tudo tapado com nevoeiro ,com 9.5ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (12 Dez 2018 às 13:09)

Boa tarde ,Covilhã 8°c vento fraco o céu ficou coberto a partir das 10 h .

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2018 às 13:14)

Boas ...nevoeiro foi-se ,só céu nublado por nuvens médias ,com 12.5ºC...só mais logo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2018 às 14:53)

Boas...tudo calmo ,só nublado ,com 12.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Dez 2018 às 15:49)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Obrigado Ricardo a 1 e a descer para a Fornea e a segunda a aldeia do Tojo.
> 
> Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk



Obrigado Paulo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2018 às 19:48)

Boas...só nublado...já houve uns pingos pelo meio ,com 11.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2018 às 19:59)

Boas...já chegou ...tinha acabado de entrar há dez minutos para casa   e nada de ,mas fraca.


----------



## magnusson73 (12 Dez 2018 às 20:27)

Boa noite , Covilhã 9°c,vento fraco já caíram alguns chuviscos desde as 18 h mas o acumulado mantem-se a zero , para já não se perspetiva precipitação .
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2018 às 21:00)

Boas...de momento não chove,esta passagem foi rápida,rendeu só 1.0mm,com 11.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2018 às 22:24)

Boas...está de volta ,com 11.0ºC.


----------



## huguh (13 Dez 2018 às 01:03)

boa chuva tem caído aqui desde o inicio da noite, já tinha saudades do barulho dela a bater na janela


----------



## Bajorious (13 Dez 2018 às 01:19)

Boas. Chuvinha da boa para limpar o ar 
Temperatura mais alta que ontem, registo 8.9°C.
No pós-frontal irá descer bem.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (13 Dez 2018 às 02:53)

Muita chuva e vento agora, até assobia

Enviado do meu F3311 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (13 Dez 2018 às 06:44)

Bom dia ontem o céu esteve nublado mas a temperatura era amena. 
Hoje já chove e o vento sopra com intensidade. 
A mata da Margaraça já quase despida. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Dez 2018 às 07:24)

Bom dia, ontem ainda chuveu ao início da noite, está madrugada muito vento e chuva com 9,0mm e 9,4°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (13 Dez 2018 às 08:46)

Bom dia, Covilhã 5°c chuva fraca a moderada neste momento e vento fraco, durante a noite chuva forte entre as 2 h e 3 h e vento com rajadas fortes a partir das 3 h , hoje pela manhã para via-se alguma neve acima dos 1300 mts.entretanto o nevoeiro desceu e apareceu um arco íris.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (13 Dez 2018 às 08:48)

Acumulado de ontem na estação do aeródromo de 1.6 mm e de hoje até às 7 h.de 19.2 mm.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (13 Dez 2018 às 11:24)

Alguma neve esta manhã aos 1300m.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Dez 2018 às 11:57)

Dan disse:


> Alguma neve esta manhã aos 1300m.


It's a kind of magic...  Lindo  Gosto de ver o carvalhal começar a ficar com aquele ar de "floresta impenetrável" em alguns pontos


----------



## magnusson73 (13 Dez 2018 às 13:40)

Boa tarde,Covilhã 6°c hoje dia invernoso com muitos aguaceiros fracos a moderados acompanhados com vento moderado a forte , acumulado de hoje até às 12 h de 21 mm e mensal em 23.3 mm .

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (13 Dez 2018 às 13:40)

Boas pela serra do Acor tambem queda de Neve aos 1100 mts .

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (13 Dez 2018 às 14:28)

Sucedem-se os aguaceiros na zona baixa da Covilhã, com a temperatura nos 7ºC.


----------



## Dan (13 Dez 2018 às 18:38)

Um pouco agreste, esta manhã. Neve, vento e sincelo.


----------



## Dan (13 Dez 2018 às 18:42)

Valores de temperatura próximo de 0ºC, vento e nuvens baixas, deu origem à formação de sincelo translúcido.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2018 às 19:48)

Boas ...chuva pela noite passada...sol e nuvens durante o dia... ventania  e alguns aguaceiros ao longo do dia ,com 8.1ºC.

Dados de ontem 7.8ºC / 13.2ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## magnusson73 (13 Dez 2018 às 20:08)

Boa noite , Covilhã 6°c ao inicio da tarde ainda houve alguns aguaceiros fracos mas o céu acabou por ficar pouco nublado a partir do meio da tarde o vento é que se manteve moderado a forte até cerca das 19 h a partir daí acalmou. Acumulado de hoje na estação do aeródromo de 21.5 mm e o mensal em 23.8 mm.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Dez 2018 às 20:14)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2018 às 20:53)

Boas...está volta a ventania ,com 8.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2018 às 22:14)

Boas...vento acalmou bastante e a temperatura já desce ,com 5.8ºC...minima do dia de momento...


----------



## João Pedro (13 Dez 2018 às 23:01)

Dan disse:


> Um pouco agreste, esta manhã. Neve, vento e sincelo.





Dan disse:


> Valores de temperatura próximo de 0ºC, vento e nuvens baixas, deu origem à formação de sincelo translúcido.


Dan, Dan... tu sabes mesmo o que é que a malta gosta!  Aqui no quentinho de casa a ver estas maravilhas não me parece nada agreste... 
Fantásticos registos


----------



## MSantos (14 Dez 2018 às 00:07)

Dan disse:


> Valores de temperatura próximo de 0ºC, vento e nuvens baixas, deu origem à formação de sincelo translúcido.



Excelentes registos!


----------



## Bajorious (14 Dez 2018 às 00:49)

Boas. 6.2°C // 61%hr
Vento fraco.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2018 às 14:43)

Boas...está fresquindo...e agora o vento a rolar com mais intensidade...sensação ,com 12.2ºC e céu meio nublado .

Dados de ontem 4.7ºC / 12.0ºC e 10.0mm de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2018 às 22:08)

Boas...vento fraco e com 8.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.8ºC / 13.3ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (15 Dez 2018 às 02:51)

Boas.
6.7°C // 84%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2018 às 10:51)

Boas ...tudo tapado e nevoeiro ,com 10.0ºC.


----------



## Serrano (15 Dez 2018 às 11:16)

7.2°C no Sarzedo, numa manhã de nevoeiro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2018 às 13:17)

Boas...tudo tapado e o nevoeiro já subiu de escalão ,com 11.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## magnusson73 (15 Dez 2018 às 17:37)

Boa tarde , Covilhã 10 °c, vento fraco tem estado a chuviscar. 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2018 às 18:44)

Boas...nevoeiro e chuva fraca ,com 11.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2018 às 19:47)

Boas...continua a chuva fraca mas esta já molha ,com 11.3ºC.


----------



## baojoao (15 Dez 2018 às 19:56)

Vai chovendo bem desde as 19:00


----------



## Nickname (15 Dez 2018 às 20:06)

Algum vento, chuva moderada e *10.5ºC*, que é a máxima do dia até ao momento.
Acumulado: *9.6mm*


----------



## magnusson73 (15 Dez 2018 às 21:04)

Boa noite , Covilhã 10°c , vento fraco continuam os chuviscos o acumulado até às 20 h na estação do aeródromo de 2.5 mm e o mensal de 26.3 mm.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2018 às 22:11)

Boas...chuva fraca e vento moderado de WSW,com 11.4ºC.


----------



## Cesar (15 Dez 2018 às 23:01)

Dia de chuva fraca, agora chuva mais forte, deve ser agora que o sistema frontal tá atravessar o continente.


----------



## magnusson73 (15 Dez 2018 às 23:38)

Boa noite , Covilhã 10°c, vento fraco continuam os chuviscos acumulado de hoje  até às  23 h  de 7.1 mm e mensal 30.9 mm.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (16 Dez 2018 às 03:10)

Boas.
Chuva fraca passou a moderada na última hora.
10.9°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (16 Dez 2018 às 04:12)

Muita chuva toda a noite, cai com intensidade 

Enviado do meu F3311 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2018 às 10:23)

Boas ....cantou bem de noite com algum vento moderado...foram só 6.0mm de ,sol e nuvens e vento,com 13.2ºC.

Dados de ontem 8.2ºC / 12.1ºC.


----------



## Nickname (16 Dez 2018 às 10:25)

*9.5ºC*
Choveu bem durante a noite!
Acumulado: *24.6mm* (*65.8mm* em Dezembro)


----------



## Serrano (16 Dez 2018 às 10:35)

O sol vai tentando levar a melhor sobre as nuvens no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a registar 8.2°C.


----------



## magnusson73 (16 Dez 2018 às 12:00)

Bom dia ,Covilhã 11°c , vento fraco, uma boa rega ontem e hoje, o acumulado de ontem 7.5 mm ,o de hoje 14.9 mm , o mensal vai em 46.2 mm , hoje pela manhã caminhada na cidade ainda apanhei alguns chuviscos mas acabou por aparecer o sol, deixo algumas fotos.





























Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Dez 2018 às 13:03)

Boa tarde, quinta feira 19,0mm, ontem 0,2mm e hoje já nos 20,7mm com 12,1°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2018 às 17:03)

Boas...já com céu limpo e a ficar com ar de ,depois das 14h com uma passagem de durante meia hora,com 11.0ºC vento fresco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2018 às 17:27)

Boas...para já 10.4ºC...minima do dia,esta noite vai fazer .


----------



## magnusson73 (16 Dez 2018 às 18:46)

Boa noite, Covilhã 8°c temperatura a descer, vento fraco, de tarde céu  praticamente limpo onde a temperatura máxima chegou aos 13°c , alguns chuviscos por volta das 13 h deixaram o acumulado de hoje na estação do aeródromo em 15.7 mm e o mensal em 47mm.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (16 Dez 2018 às 19:06)

Manha de chuva mais ou menos até á 1 h da tarde.


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Dez 2018 às 19:37)

Boas, desde o meu último post não chove, temperatura em queda neste momento 8,2°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2018 às 19:50)

Boas ....com 6.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Rafa111 (16 Dez 2018 às 21:35)

Neste momento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2018 às 21:36)

Boas...vento fraco de WNW,com 6.6ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2018 às 21:36)

Boas...vento fraco de WNW,com 6.6ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Bajorious (17 Dez 2018 às 03:01)

Boas. Que bela diferença nas mínimas em relação a ontem..
Registo agora 3.8°C // 66%hr.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Dez 2018 às 07:02)

Bom dia, mínima de 1,1°C com geada visível, aparecimento de nevoeiro fez subir a temperatura, 2,1°C atual.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2018 às 11:57)

Boas ....esta noite foi ,céu limpo pela alvorada ,nos vales do Tejo e Ponsul muito nevoeiro e por lá continua ,com 10.1ºC e vento fraco...nuvens altas aparacer .

Dados de ontem 5.8ºC / 14.2ºC e 6.0mm.


----------



## Serra do Açor (17 Dez 2018 às 13:35)

Boa tarde dia complicado na Serra devido ao windchil, a temperatura nos 5,  mas o windchil a baixar e bem este valor.
A serra da estrela na foto com muito pouca neve. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2018 às 16:31)

Boas...hoje foi um dia fresco,vento fraco e nuvens altas ,com 10.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2018 às 19:01)

Boas...nuvens altas e vento fraco,com 7.9ºC...vai descendo.


----------



## magnusson73 (17 Dez 2018 às 21:07)

Boa noite , Covilhã 5°c , vento fraco,durante  o dia céu algo nublado com nuvens altas máxima de hoje 11°c e minima de 0.2 °c na estação do aeródromo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rafa111 (17 Dez 2018 às 21:07)

Neste momento: 5.5ºC
Ontem a esta hora +-, estvam 7.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2018 às 21:45)

Boas...tudo calmo...sem vento ,com 6.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.2ºC / 10.9ºC.


----------



## Norther (17 Dez 2018 às 22:39)

por aqui também não á vento, a temperatura esta nos 4,2ºC


----------



## Rafa111 (17 Dez 2018 às 23:21)

4.5ºC neste momento


----------



## Bajorious (18 Dez 2018 às 03:28)

Boas. 5.2°C // 80%hr
Inversão térmica a funcionar...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Dez 2018 às 07:16)

Bom dia, bastante vento e muitas nuvens, 12,0°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2018 às 09:01)

Ainda geou esta noite. Por agora alguma chuva fraca com 2,5ºC.
Num mês sem frio, é o melhor que se vai arranjando.


----------



## DrFog (18 Dez 2018 às 10:17)

Serra da Aveleira, Arganil, consistent high wind gusts since yesterday afternoon:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Dez 2018 às 10:37)

Boas ....só nublado ,com 6.2ºC .


----------



## magnusson73 (18 Dez 2018 às 11:17)

Bom dia, Covilhã 5°c , vento fraco e começa a chuviscar.


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2018 às 12:51)

Chuva e 4,9ºC.


----------



## Norther (18 Dez 2018 às 13:03)

Boas, por aqui dia vai frio, o GFS foi o que acertou melhor nas temperaturas, ar frio acumulado no vale com a temperatura rondar entre os 4ºC a 5ºC e vai chovendo.


----------



## magnusson73 (18 Dez 2018 às 13:46)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 5°c ,agora com chuva mais intensa e vento fraco, acumulado de hoje  até às 13 h na estação do aeródromo de 2.2 mm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (18 Dez 2018 às 13:51)

que chuvada por aqui


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Dez 2018 às 14:02)

Boas ....já chove aguaceiros desde o meio dia,com 6.8ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Dez 2018 às 14:30)

Boas...os aguaceiros  entraram em môdo certo ,com 7.1ºC e sem vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Dez 2018 às 16:01)

Boas ...continua os aguaceiros...a última hora  foi moderada,com 7.3ºC e 6.0mm...tempo mais claro .


----------



## AnDré (18 Dez 2018 às 17:15)

Com a frente de hoje, Várzea da Serra chegou à casa dos 100mm este mês e 1500mm este ano. 

Dados actuais da precipitação:
Hoje: 25,4mm
Este mês: 107,4mm
Este ano: 1517,0mm.


----------



## magnusson73 (18 Dez 2018 às 18:01)

Covilhã 6°c , vento fraco , a chuva abrandou a partir das 16h passando a chuviscos desde então, acumulado de hoje até às 16h é de 18.6 mm e o mensal de 65.6 mm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Dez 2018 às 19:01)

Boas...ambiente de hoje foi mesmo de inverno...tarde chuvosa e ,de momento já com céu limpo ,com 7.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Dez 2018 às 19:31)

Boas...agora nevoeiro ,com 7.0ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Dez 2018 às 20:41)

Boa noite, aguaceiros por vezes fortes, com vento moderado durante a tarde renderam 7,7mm e 8,0°C pôr agora.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Dez 2018 às 21:39)

Boas...noite calma...sem vento ,céu limpo e noite húmida,com 5.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.3ºC / 8.5ºC e 10.0mm .


----------



## Serra do Açor (18 Dez 2018 às 22:15)

Boas dia de muita chuva em especial Durante a tarde , na Serra a temperatura nos 4 graus.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (18 Dez 2018 às 22:24)

Boa noite, Covilhã 5°c , vento fraco , ainda apanhei algum nevoeiro quando voltei do trabalho perto das 20h neste momento céu pouco nublado a chuva parou cerca das 17h30m ficando o acumulado de hoje em 21 mm e o mensal em 68 mm .
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (18 Dez 2018 às 23:12)

*7.2ºC
*
Hoje a temperatura variou entre os *0.6ºC* e os* 9ºC*, o acumulado foi de *19mm. *
Acumulado de Dezembro: *80.3mm* (39% da média mensal)


----------



## Bajorious (19 Dez 2018 às 02:59)

Boas.
3.7°C // 92%hr.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Dez 2018 às 07:02)

Bom dia, 7,1°C com algumas nuvens





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (19 Dez 2018 às 08:47)

Bom dia , Covilhã 4°c vento e chuva fraca. 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (19 Dez 2018 às 13:35)

Boa tarde , Covilhã 6°c,vento fraco , manhã de chuviscos e chuva fraca que renderam hoje até às 12h na estação do aeródromo 4 mm o acumulado mensal 72.1 mm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2018 às 17:14)

Boas...mais um dia ...nevoeiro pela noite e até ao meio da manhã ,de tarde sol e nuvens ,sol pouco aqueceu ,com 10.5ºC e vento fraco e fresco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2018 às 19:01)

Boas...meio nublado e vento fraco,com 9.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2018 às 21:07)

Boas...por aqui ...já algum tempo fraca mas molha,com 9.5ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## magnusson73 (19 Dez 2018 às 22:20)

Boa noite, Covilhã 7°c ,vento fraco , hoje  a temp máxima de 8.6 °c e mínima de 3.5 °c , chuviscos e chuva fraca até cerca das 15h que deixaram 5.9 mm o acumulado mensal vai em 74 mm.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2018 às 22:52)

Boas...só nublado e vento fraco,com 9.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.8ºC / 12.0ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Serra do Açor (19 Dez 2018 às 23:07)

Boas , alguns aguaceiros Durante o dia , a temperatura na Serra nos 7 graus.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (20 Dez 2018 às 02:10)

acabou agora de ocorrer uma chuvada.


----------



## Bajorious (20 Dez 2018 às 03:14)

Boas. Chuva fraca.
6.3°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Dez 2018 às 07:19)

Bom dia, ontem os aguaceiros renderam apenas 1,0mm, hoje 10,0°C e 2,5mm.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (20 Dez 2018 às 09:49)

Por aqui os dias seguem mornos. 7ºC esta manhã com algum nevoeiro.


----------



## Dan (20 Dez 2018 às 09:58)

Ontem de manhã, com valores de 2ºC / 3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Dez 2018 às 10:23)

Boas...nevoeiro ,com 10.2ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (20 Dez 2018 às 13:53)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 9°c , vento fraco tem caído chuva fraca (miudinha) praticamente toda a manhã na estação do aeródromo o acumulado de hoje até às 12 h é de 3.9 mm e o mensal 77.9 mm





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Dez 2018 às 18:43)

Boas...o dia foi praticamente sempre com céu nublado e continua ,vento sempre fraco,com 11.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Dez 2018 às 21:48)

Boas...céu mais limpo e já alguma neblina a pairar no ar ,sem vento ,com 9.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.4ºC / 13.3ºC.


----------



## joselamego (21 Dez 2018 às 00:07)

Lamego city
Céu nublado 
Temperatura atual de 8°C





















Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (21 Dez 2018 às 03:28)

Boas. 7.4°C
Neblina dispersa. De resto tudo calmo.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Dez 2018 às 07:34)

Bom dia, ontem a chuva acumulou 3,7mm, hoje já sem chuva e algumas nuvens altas e nevoeiro nos vales. 8,2°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Dez 2018 às 15:33)

Boas...mais um dia com nevoeiro pela noite e manhã ,hoje céu mais aberto pela tarde ,com 12.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Dez 2018 às 18:40)

Boas...já com céu limpo,pressão em alta,com 9.3ºC e sem vento .


----------



## Serra do Açor (21 Dez 2018 às 19:16)

Boas hoje pela serra temperatura mais amena, nos 10 graus.






Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rokleon (21 Dez 2018 às 20:33)

Esta quarta-feira (post de facebook):


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Dez 2018 às 22:03)

Boas...céu limpo e alguma neblina já a pairar no ar ,com 9.8ºC e sem vento .

Dados de hoje 7.6ºC / 13.7ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (22 Dez 2018 às 03:23)

Boas.
Primeira noite de Inverno com neblina e 9.1°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (22 Dez 2018 às 10:42)

Nevoeiro no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a registar 8.2°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Dez 2018 às 10:52)

Boas...para o primeiro dia de inverno ...nevoeiro alto  e vento fraco ,com 10.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Dez 2018 às 13:01)

Boas...tudo igual ....as nuvens nem se mexem...estão estacionadas ,com 10.9ºC e já vento fraco SEE.


----------



## magnusson73 (22 Dez 2018 às 14:43)

Boa tarde ,Covilhã 10°c , vento fraco e céu muito nublado.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (22 Dez 2018 às 15:10)

Por Coimbra,  está quente, pelo menos ao Sol, nem parece Dezembro. 

Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Dez 2018 às 19:52)

Boas...tudo igual...hoje nem se viu o sol ,com 10.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Dez 2018 às 21:46)

Boas...nevoeiro alto por cá continua ,com 9.6ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 8.0ºC / 11.0ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (22 Dez 2018 às 22:39)

Boas. Nevoeiro mais uma vez..
7.8°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (23 Dez 2018 às 03:20)

6.9°C
... e nevoeiro. Cerrado.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (23 Dez 2018 às 10:31)

6°C no Sarzedo, novamente com nevoeiro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2018 às 10:45)

Boas ...por cá continua tudo tapado ,com 8.3ºC...hoje o ar é fresquinho .


----------



## magnusson73 (23 Dez 2018 às 11:19)

Bom dia , Covilhã 6°c , vento fraco , humidade nos 100% o solo está todo molhado e nevoeiro por toda a cidade, acumulado de 0.2 mm que faz o mensal cifrar-se nos 78.1 mm, deixo algumas fotos da caminhada que fiz hoje pela cidade.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			























Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonyyy (23 Dez 2018 às 11:58)

Votos de boas festas a todos! Dia esplendoroso aqui para cima com 8 ºC atuais. Abaixo do nevoeiro bem menos..


----------



## Bajorious (23 Dez 2018 às 13:13)

Bom dia. Mínima de 5.5°C esta noite.
Actuais 6.9°C, com... nevoeiro. 





Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (23 Dez 2018 às 17:02)

Boa tarde , Covilhã 7°c o nevoeiro continua pela cidade acabando por dissipar aos 850 / 900 mts de altitude.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


































Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (23 Dez 2018 às 18:00)

magnusson73 disse:


> Bom dia , Covilhã 6°c , vento fraco , humidade nos 100% o solo está todo molhado e nevoeiro por toda a cidade, acumulado de 0.2 mm que faz o mensal cifrar-se nos 78.1 mm, deixo algumas fotos da caminhada que fiz hoje pela cidade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faltou esta hoje de manha






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (23 Dez 2018 às 19:33)

Boa noite , Covilhã 7°c , vento fraco, humidade muito elevada continua o  solo todo molhado o nevoeiro na cidade só  dissipou a partir das 17 h.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2018 às 20:04)

Boas...mais um dia sem ver o sol ...hoje ainda foi mais frio que ontem,hoje já se vê a lua...menos nublado e nuvens altas,com 8.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2018 às 22:08)

Boas...fina camada de nuvens altas...alguma neblina já a pairar no ar ,com 7.9ºC e vento fraco .


----------



## magnusson73 (23 Dez 2018 às 23:16)

Boa noite , temperatura 6°c , vento fraco , humidade muito elevada , enquanto no resto do território o céu esteve limpo na beira baixa o nevoeiro fez-nos companhia e só dissipou pouco antes de anoitecer .








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (24 Dez 2018 às 03:04)

Boas. Neblina lá em baixo, de resto céu limpo.
5.7°C // 77%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Dez 2018 às 06:55)

Bom dia, hoje o céu está mais limpo com geada e 2,0°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Dez 2018 às 06:58)

Ontem em plena Serra do Açor depois do pôr do sol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Dez 2018 às 07:37)

Boas, 1,1°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Dez 2018 às 08:17)

Boas...céu limpo e o nevoeiro a chegar ,com 2.7ºC .

Dados de ontem 7.0ºC / 9.7ºC .


----------



## Dan (24 Dez 2018 às 09:46)

Os dias têm-se seguido bem quentes, para esta altura do ano. Hoje, uma manhã um pouco mais fresca, algo raro neste dezembro.

1ºC e nevoeiro.


----------



## Serrano (24 Dez 2018 às 10:35)

6.2°C no Sarzedo, por enquanto sem nevoeiro...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Dez 2018 às 11:24)

Boas...ainda nevoeiro gelado ,com 5.6ºC .


----------



## magnusson73 (24 Dez 2018 às 13:42)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 9°c , vento fraco , hoje o nevoeiro apenas de manhã e nas zonas mais baixas da Cova da Beira 

Os meus votos de um feliz Natal para todos vós. 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Dez 2018 às 13:49)

Boas...nevoeiro levantou,continua tudo tapado ,com 7.3ºC...continua fresquinho .


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Dez 2018 às 20:58)

Boa consoada, hoje o dia começou com o céu quase limpo, foi ficando mais nublado, temperatura máxima de 18,3°C e mínima de 0,8°C. Neste momento 6,4°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Dez 2018 às 23:51)

Boas...boas festas ,mais um dia ,de momento nuvens altas e ainda sem nevoeiro,com 7.3ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 2.6ºC / 8.7ºC  e 1.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Dez 2018 às 09:28)

Bom dia, muito nevoeiro e 4,9°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (25 Dez 2018 às 10:37)

8.3°C no Sarzedo, com céu nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Dez 2018 às 10:45)

Bom dia de Natal há comunidade ...hoje sem nevoeiro ,só nuvens altas ,com 9.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Dez 2018 às 11:00)

Boas, 7,6°C nuvens altas e ainda com algum nevoeiro.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (25 Dez 2018 às 11:10)

Bom dia , Covilhã 8°c , o vento fraco , de manhã uma volta pela cidade para  esmoer a ceia e arranjar espaço para hoje , céu nublado com nuvens altas há algum nevoeiro na Cova da Beira mas apenas no Vale da Ribeira da Meimoa visivel na última imagem que coloco tirada para sul em direção á Serra da Gardunha, continuação  de boas festas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Zoelae (25 Dez 2018 às 11:48)

Extremos do dia de ontem:
1,1 °C/8,3 °C

Hoje a mínima foi de 0,3 °C. Neste momento levo 5,1 °C e continua o nevoeiro.

Feliz Natal.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Dez 2018 às 18:11)

Boas...hoje o dia já foi com sol meio passado ,hoje já se andava melhor na rua ,com 9.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Dez 2018 às 21:51)

Boas...tudo calmo sem vento ,alguma neblina a pairar no ar ,com 8.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.6ºC / 14.2ºC.


----------



## Zoelae (25 Dez 2018 às 23:00)

Temperatura máxima: 6,1 °C
A anterior mínima do dia de 0,3 °C já foi batida e sigo com 0,0 °C.
Dia de nevoeiro. O topo da coluna de nevoeiro anda pelos 840 m durante o dia e 770 m agora à noite.


----------



## Bajorious (26 Dez 2018 às 03:14)

Boas. Neste momento está limpo sem neblina.
7.5°C // 66%hr.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Dez 2018 às 06:51)

Bom dia, nevoeiro com 2,0°C neste momento.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Dez 2018 às 14:29)

Boas ...hoje sem nevoeiro pela manhã e um dia de céu limpo ,com 12.8ºC e o sol quentinho .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Dez 2018 às 18:44)

Boas...tudo calmo ...sem vento ,com 9.5ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## magnusson73 (26 Dez 2018 às 19:43)

Boa noite, Covilhã 8°c , dia de céu limpo e vento fraco , mínima registada na estação do aeródromo de 0.9°c e máxima de 14.2 °c
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (26 Dez 2018 às 20:03)

O dia foi de sol por entre nuvens altas,com nevoeiro mais a norte da Guarda.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Dez 2018 às 22:12)

Boas...céu limpo e vento fraco,com 6.4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Dez 2018 às 23:57)

magnusson73 disse:


> Boa noite, Covilhã 8°c , dia de céu limpo e vento fraco , mínima registada na estação do aeródromo de 0.9°c e máxima de 14.2 °c
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas, 
Só um reparo, os registos  das t. máximas/t. mínimas das estações do Ipma representados nesses gráficos são registos horários, pois os valores absolutos só são publicados no dia seguinte.


----------



## Bajorious (27 Dez 2018 às 01:55)

Boas. Tudo calmo. Céu limpo.
5.3°C // 75%hr.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Dez 2018 às 08:56)

Bom dia, por Arganil vai chuviscando, com 6,9°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (27 Dez 2018 às 09:32)

Nevoeiro e 1ºC. 
Mínima de 0ºC no meu sensor. Minimas de -1ºC em algumas estações aqui da cidade.


----------



## Dan (27 Dez 2018 às 11:26)

Ainda o nevoeiro e 2,5ºC. Já caíram algumas gotas.


----------



## Dan (27 Dez 2018 às 13:58)

O sol já vai aparecendo. 4,5ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (27 Dez 2018 às 14:02)

Boa tarde , Covilhã 7°c , vento fraco com céu muito nublado , pelas 8h30m havia  nevoeiro muito denso abaixo dos 500 mts.de altitude que acabou por desaparecer a partir das 9h ,alguns chuviscos que acumularam 0.2 mm passando o mensal para 78.6 mm.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (27 Dez 2018 às 14:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Só um reparo, os registos  das t. máximas/t. mínimas das estações do Ipma representados nesses gráficos são registos horários, pois os valores absolutos só são publicados no dia seguinte.


Boas, correto , poderá haver alguma diferença entre os valores reais e os que indico através destes gráficos , bem visto.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Dez 2018 às 16:17)

Boas...o dia nasceu com céu pouco nublado ,a partir do meio da manhã nublou e houve uma seçção de chuva fraca durante uma hora e tal ,dia ferrusco hoje ,com ,com 10.5ºC e sem vento.

Dados de ontem 6.2ºC / 13.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Dez 2018 às 18:49)

Boas...continua nublado por nuvens baixas ,com 9.8ºC e pouco vento .


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Dez 2018 às 19:07)

Boa noite, de vez em quando vai chuviscando, agora com 10,9°C e 0,5mm.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Dez 2018 às 21:37)

Boas...nevoeiro ...hoje voltou cedo,com 6.9ºC e sem vento.

Dados de hoje 5.3ºC / 10.9ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (27 Dez 2018 às 23:19)

Boas. Mínima de 4.6°C esta madrugada.
Dados actuais:
6.6°C // 85%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Dez 2018 às 23:48)

Fotografia de Joaquim Pereira, esta noite em Castelo Branco. Magnífica!


----------



## Serra do Açor (28 Dez 2018 às 00:18)

Pela Serra chuviscos e a temperatura nos 7 graus e nevoeiro.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (28 Dez 2018 às 00:32)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Fotografia de Joaquim Pereira, esta noite em Castelo Branco. Magnífica!


Magnífica de facto!  Parece uma mega teia de aranha sobre a cidade...


----------



## Nickname (28 Dez 2018 às 01:22)

Hoje passei a tarde entre os concelhos de Sernancelhe, Penedono e Pesqueira, sempre nevoeiro cerrado, temperatura oscilou entre os 4ºC e os 6ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (28 Dez 2018 às 02:46)

5.8°C // 88%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Dez 2018 às 12:23)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Fotografia de Joaquim Pereira, esta noite em Castelo Branco. Magnífica!



Fantástica


----------



## Serra do Açor (28 Dez 2018 às 14:27)

Boas hoje temperatura já mais alta pela serra já apanhei 17 graus, cá mais em baixo é o nevoeiro que se mantém. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2018 às 14:44)

Boas ...hoje muito sol desde alvorada ...o nevoeiro virado a sul só nos vales dos rios,bom ambiente durante a tarde ,com 14.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2018 às 17:30)

Boas...vento fresco de N já a correr ,com 12.5ºC e céu limpo .


----------



## magnusson73 (28 Dez 2018 às 22:06)

Boa noite , Covilhã 11°c , dia de céu praticamentre limpo , durante a tarde o vento passou a moderado com algumas rajadas mais fortes , na estação do aeródromo 0.1 mm de precipitação entre as 5h e 6h da manhã não sei se devido a nevoeiro ou algum chuvisco.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2018 às 23:23)

Boas...vento de N  ,com 10.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.0ºC / 14.7ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Dez 2018 às 00:48)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Boas hoje temperatura já mais alta pela serra já apanhei 17 graus, cá mais em baixo é o nevoeiro que se mantém.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UAU!  Fantásticas, Paulo!


----------



## Bajorious (29 Dez 2018 às 03:56)

Boas. Mantém-se o vento moderado.
8.8°C // 67%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Dez 2018 às 09:19)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Boas hoje temperatura já mais alta pela serra já apanhei 17 graus, cá mais em baixo é o nevoeiro que se mantém.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Brutal...Parece algodão, só dá vontade de caminhar ai em cima ! 
Obrigado pela partilha Paulo


----------



## Serra do Açor (29 Dez 2018 às 10:19)

João Pedro disse:


> UAU!  Fantásticas, Paulo!


Obrigado João Pedro.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (29 Dez 2018 às 11:02)

6.1°C no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.


----------



## Dan (29 Dez 2018 às 11:49)

Esta manhã tivemos um pouco de geada.

10h da manhã.



















Mínima de -1ºC com -3ºC na relva. Ainda uma geada que se pode classificar como ligeira.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2018 às 12:03)

Boas ...já com o ventinho de NNE instalado...sinal de bom tempo,com céu limpinho ,com 13.5ºC...nas zonas abrigadas tass bem .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2018 às 13:39)

Boas ....sol e o vento virou mais para ESE,com 13.9ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (29 Dez 2018 às 17:16)

Boa tarde, um belo dia de céu limpo com 12°c e vento fraco.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (29 Dez 2018 às 17:18)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Boas hoje temperatura já mais alta pela serra já apanhei 17 graus, cá mais em baixo é o nevoeiro que se mantém.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Espetaculares, o alto que se vê mais próximo é o colcorinho?

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2018 às 17:25)

Boas...de momento o vento parou ,com 11.7ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2018 às 21:34)

Boas...vento de N ,com 8.7ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Dez 2018 às 23:52)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Brutal...Parece algodão, só dá vontade de caminhar ai em cima !
> Obrigado pela partilha Paulo


Podes tentar... mas o resultado se calhar não será muito interessante...


----------



## João Pedro (29 Dez 2018 às 23:54)

Dan disse:


> Esta manhã tivemos um pouco de geada.
> 
> 10h da manhã.
> 
> ...


Na última foto já se vêem algumas árvores com ar de estarem a puxar folha nova... tadinhas... estão confusas com este calor todo...


----------



## Bajorious (30 Dez 2018 às 02:57)

Boas. Céu limpo e tudo calmo (até demais!).
5.4°C // 63%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Dez 2018 às 08:16)

Bom dia, -0,8°C e algum nevoeiro com muita geada.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (30 Dez 2018 às 09:49)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Brutal...Parece algodão, só dá vontade de caminhar ai em cima !
> Obrigado pela partilha Paulo


E verdade , a Serra do Acor serve de barreira ao nevoeiro , pelo que para o lado Sul tenho muitas vezes Sol , ( onde fica a covanca , malhada Cha , fornea ) muitas vezes o nevoeiro chega a persistir o dia Todo .

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2018 às 10:15)

Boas......sol a perder de vista para os próximos dias ,com 9.9ºC e um vento fresco a correr .

Dados de ontem 7.7ºC / 14.1ºC.


----------



## Serrano (30 Dez 2018 às 10:30)

O sol vai-se instalando no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 3.7°C.


----------



## Dan (30 Dez 2018 às 11:55)

João Pedro disse:


> Na última foto já se vêem algumas árvores com ar de estarem a puxar folha nova... tadinhas... estão confusas com este calor todo...



Espero que ainda demore o aparecimento da folha nestas árvores. No ano passado só apareceram em abril. Estas árvores ficam numa linha de água onde é habitual ocorrerem geadas severas todos os invernos.

Esta manhã, pelas 10h, depois de uma mínima que deve ter andado perto de -3ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (30 Dez 2018 às 12:47)

magnusson73 disse:


> Espetaculares, o alto que se vê mais próximo é o colcorinho?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


Sim e o Monte colcurinho .

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (30 Dez 2018 às 13:30)

Boa tarde , Covilhã 10°c , vento nulo , tem estado um belo dia de sol com o céu limpo, de manhã pelas 8 h a temperatura nos 2 ° c havia alguma geada na zona baixa da cidade, deixo algumas fotos de hoje as primeiras duas tiradas de manhã no complexo desportivo as outras tiradas à poucos minutos na Ponte pedonal sobre a Ribeira da Carpinteira
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (30 Dez 2018 às 14:11)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Sim e o Monte colcurinho .
> 
> Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


Obrigado , nunca lá estive mas espero vir a visitar .

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2018 às 14:55)

Impressionante a temperatura em Chaves às 14h: 2,2 graus


O nevoeiro não desarma há vários dias. 



windows 7 screen shot


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2018 às 18:10)

Boas...um dia cheio de sol...hoje mais quente ,vento hoje mais sossegado ,com 11.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2018 às 19:49)

Boas...já com vento fresco de N,com 10.1ºC...vai descendo.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2018 às 20:42)

Recentemente instalaram uma estação em Martim Branco concelho de Castelo Branco.
Está numa zona de inversão, segue com 1,7 graus. 

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISOVICEN2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2018 às 21:41)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 9.6ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 6.4ºC / 15.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Dez 2018 às 21:56)

Boas, de momento 2,6°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (30 Dez 2018 às 22:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> Impressionante a temperatura em Chaves às 14h: 2,2 graus
> 
> O nevoeiro não desarma há vários dias.
> 
> ...


Acho que me choca ainda mais a quantidade de bolinhas amarelas pelo país fora à mesma hora...


----------



## Bajorious (30 Dez 2018 às 22:14)

Boas. Noite de inversões térmicas em muitos sítios. Aqui perto dos 700mts registo ainda uns 7.8°C com 44%hr.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (31 Dez 2018 às 03:05)

Subiu para 8.2°C não sei como e a humidade  caiu a pique, 21%hr.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2018 às 10:34)

Boas...o ano a terminar cheio de sol ,com 10.4ºC e um cheirinho de vento fresco .


----------



## Serrano (31 Dez 2018 às 10:46)

5°C no Sarzedo, em mais um dia de céu limpo.


----------



## Nickname (31 Dez 2018 às 14:33)

*17ºC*, sem vento.

O Sol está forte e quente, dei um passeio ao bocado e dei por mim a procurar as sombras!!!!
Isto no último dia de Dezembro, deprimente!!

É que nem as mínimas se safam, hoje é de *6**.2ºC *até ao momento.


*Bom 2019 a todos!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Dez 2018 às 14:46)




----------



## magnusson73 (31 Dez 2018 às 15:49)

Boa tarde,  Covilhã 14°c , dia de céu limpo , havia geada de manhã na zona baixa da cidade .
Os meus votos de um feliz ano novo  para todos.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2018 às 17:01)

Boas...mais um dia cheio de sol...hoje ainda mais quente ,com 13.5ºC e vento fraco.

BOM ANO a todos ...cá por mim,está na hora de abalada para a passagem de ano ,ainda tenho que fazer alguns KM .

De do mês 31.0mm.

De do ano 799.0mm.


----------



## Serra do Açor (31 Dez 2018 às 19:26)

Últimas do ano não digo, pela serra vento de leste e a temperatura a oscilar na Serra entre os 14/15 graus, pela manhã formação de geada. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Dez 2018 às 23:48)

Boa noite, hoje geou com intensidade, mínima de -1,5°C e máxima de 17,9°C, atual de 0,2°C.

Depois do pôr do sol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Jan 2019 às 08:24)

Bom dia, o 1° dia do ano começa frio com -2,6°C e mínima de -3,3°C








Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------

